

Google hosted videos shutting down - ars
http://video.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1233300

======
iuguy
Given that it's shutting down, what's HN's favourite videos? I'll start.

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9077214414651731007> \- The Union:
The business of getting high

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8653788864462752804...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8653788864462752804#)
\- The Fog of War. Incredible war documentary

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5968506788418521112...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5968506788418521112#)
\- If you only watch one, watch this. This is a Horizon's documentary 5 years
after Chernobyl when they were still worried about a second explosion. The
people there are all working under massive radiation doses, and there's loads
of camera artifacts that are a result of radiation exposure (trails caused by
the CCDs being exposed to radiation, white flicks of light on film etc.)

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5267640865741878159...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5267640865741878159#)
\- Robert Newman's History of Oil

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3323021761394989726...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3323021761394989726#)
\- The human animal

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3840459477996788886#> \- A blank on
the map

If you want to download the videos to keep then you can use a service such as
<http://keepvid.com/> or if you're using firefox, search for the flashgot
extension. The resulting files can be played with a player like VLC
(<http://www.videolan.org/>).

------
Jetlag
There's an effort to archive the videos, similar to the one to download
Yahoo's videos before they shut down. To check it out go to #googlegrapes on
EFNet.

------
Padura
too bad, there are lot of good documentaries there..

